# Can a mini breed a standard Jersey?



## knipfer11 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have a small homestead farm and bought two standard Jersey cows registered with Organic Valley. I have attempted AI by synchronizing their heat cycles with a series of injections, then scheduling AI. This has been kind of a pain and one is open. I'm considering keeping a bull for the future, but am respectful of their behavior. I know Jersey bulls have a reputation for being SOB's, so am considering a Dexter yearling bull that's for sale near me or a mini Hereford or a mini Zebu/highlander cross that are also for sale not too far from me. Can a mini breed a standard Jersey? Thoughts on my options? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Where there is a will, there is a way. I recently saw a picture of a large full size cow that was bred by a mini zebu or something like that and their resulting offspring.


----------



## lakeportfarms (Apr 23, 2009)

Our Dexter bulls have bred Angus, Highland, Hereford, Jersey cows. All mature cows, and our Dexter bull is 39" at the hip.

I'd use the Dexter bull, you'll have a more useful calf.


----------



## knipfer11 (Jul 28, 2013)

I know there is variability within any breed, but do you think the Dexters, in general, would be docile enough for a beginning bull owner?


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

A Dexter is your best bet for a gentle bull. As a breed, they are about the gentlest of all.

Brenn of Paradise bred a mixed dairy herd when he was 7 months old. His son, Austin, went to his new home when he was 5 months old. There he met his new herd, including a Dexter/Jersey cow with a heifer calf at her side. He helped himself to some milk first, then bred her. 9 Months later she had another heifer.

Both of those bulls are known for their gentleness. Most Dexter bulls can be as gentle, if raised right.

Dexter/Jersey heifers sell quite well, so the calf would make great beef if it's a bull and put a little money in your pocket if it's a heifer.

I know, heifers make great beef, too.


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

As they say if she is willing they will find a way. Depending on where you are you might look at Lowline angus also. Docile no horns oh did I mention no horns
Check the low line registry for some in your area. You might even be able to either rent a bull or sned your girls out on a date so to speak. If you buy one you need to feed it when it only works a couple of days a year
Steve


----------



## knipfer11 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for your help. I wish I could find a bull owner that would work with me, but everyone around here keeps a closed environment. I'll keep looking, though as I really don't want to keep a bull...


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Not sure where you are located, but we wound up using a Lowline bull on our Jersey. The breeder allowed us to keep him here, as we also had several Lowline cows to breed. This is my first experience with a bull, and we do rotational grazing. THe breeder brought over a halter-broke bull, and while I respect him tremendously and never turn my back, he has caused no trouble. I have to enter the paddock every day to move them, and he just follows the cows. Not a problem. I think that would be key, is making sure the bull is as trustworthy as a bull can be for a newbie.


----------

